
CrowTrax: Crow Attacks in Vancouver Interactive Map - MaysonL
http://giscourses.net/crowtrax/crowtrax.html
======
mayamatrix
Vancouver's crow population is out of control. A spring "egg-shaking" campaign
is in order.

------
curtis
I'd like to see a similar map for Seattle.

